

Ask HN: Can we recruit on HN if not YC-funded? - 1ts

We need people to do things (casually but paid) that we think some people on HN may find interesting. Would it be acceptable to post seeking those people, if not is there somewhere more suitable?
======
gertburger
Since the Guidelines/FAQ has nothing on this specifically and it might be
useful to one(Maybe more) HN readers I believe you should post a "We are
hiring" thread.

Especially if no one gives any good reasons why not to in this thread.

------
tptacek
Wait for a "hiring" thread. They happen once a month or so.

~~~
ax0n
This one's only a couple days old. I'm still tracking it.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1103801>

------
wenbert
You already did. ;)

I think there should be no problem.

